# swapping out the stock radio



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

newb here. just got my gto (2006) and one thing that has to happen is swapping out that stock radio. is there anything i need to know about swapping it. for example, i know on some cars, a lot of its system go through the radio, is that the same case here?? i know i have to pull the stock radio and keep it just incase. anything else i should know before i start.


----------



## Bug Splat (May 23, 2013)

1st, you will need an antenna adapter for after market radios. Also, the antenna booster needs a 12v power source or you reception will be very poor. Use the remote/accessory power line in the A5 port.....


----------



## theGOATfather (May 5, 2013)

This thread is 7 months old bug splat. He probably has his new head unit in by now lol. Just sayin....


----------



## Bug Splat (May 23, 2013)

sorry, I had no idea it was that old or I would not have posted. My bad


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The date is right on top of each post.....in red. js


----------



## Torrid MN (May 30, 2013)

Well, I for one appreciate Bug Splat posted 7 months after the OP! It's now almost exactly a year after he did, and I needed his info today!

IMO, people on this site are way too concerned about extraneous posts! There's a good chance that they aren't extraneous at all... Let the information flow! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## gtiplus (Feb 6, 2014)

Torrid said:


> Well, I for one appreciate Bug Splat posted 7 months after the OP! It's now almost exactly a year after he did, and I needed his info today!
> 
> IMO, people on this site are way too concerned about extraneous posts! There's a good chance that they aren't extraneous at all... Let the information flow!
> 
> ...


Good point. i have the same questions. I just ordered an aftermarket unit and have the same concerns about the security system and things like that running through the oem unit. hopefully i can find more post on this topic. This was the firs one that i came to.


----------

